# Which one should I buy?



## BTTD (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello. I'm currently struggling with choice of buying an espresso machine. I'm already choose (in my opinion) 2 best machines in my budget. So here are they:

- LELIT GRACE PL81T
-ASCASO STEEL UNO PROF

Which one should I buy? I'm in love in LELIT GRACE PL81T but I clearly see that the ASCASO STEEL UNO PROF has bigger group. To be honest, I don't know much differnce about group size, I'm pretty new in this topic. I've read some posts about that there's a problem with buying some accesories for Lelit, because it has an "exotic" size of group. But I worndering about what else should I buy besides:

-Tamper
-NPF portafilter

I've found some of them avaivable in my country, so it shouldn't be a problem to buy them. So again, which one should I buy? It'll be used for max. 2-3 coffees per day (just espresso, or some kind of milk coffes)


----------



## Beanaddicted (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey.

I'm not sure if you have made your decision yet so I will chime in with my experience.

I have owned a Lelit Grace for about two years now. Coming from a Starbucks Barista (Saeco), the Grace has provided much better temperature control and user feedback. I am now thoroughly enjoying my morning coffee making routine.

I do not have experience with the Ascaso but do see that the two machines share similar specs.

As far as the 57mm group size on the Lelit, it hasn't been a huge problem to source the basic essentials (quality tamper and bottomless PF) but it has presented some challenges in finding suitable add-on accessories:

-Distribution/levelling tool had to be machined from 58mm down to 57mm;

-Competition baskets/screens are not available in 57mm size;

-and silicone head gaskets may not be available.

These may not be deal breakers, but still are worth acknowledging.

I hope this helps.


----------

